
Software Preservation Group - fogus
http://www.softwarepreservation.org/
======
pasbesoin
Reminded me of my old Kaypro (CP/M). I have/had a DOS based emulator,
nice22^H^H^H^H^H^H 22nice.

Googling around for it turns up:

<http://www.dcast.vbox.co.uk/cpm_over.html>

<http://www.cpm.z80.de/emulate.html>

The latter has a copy for download. (Although both also provide alternatives,
some maybe better.)

Now, I think I still have access to an idle 5 1/4 floppy drive and a PC with
an old enough bus to use it. Long overdue to do a bit of personal
preservation.

I also have a CD ROM that I ordered years ago from some outfit in Oak Creek,
CA, IIRC, that has a bunch of CP/M based software. If I can find it and it has
not rotted...

~~~
rbanffy
Any PC with a floppy port will do. The difference between 3.5 and 5.25 is the
connector. If there is one good thing in a modern PC is that it is a
matrioshka of every older PC design going down all the way from your Core i7
mobo to an IBM 5150.

I bet my Atom-based netbook initializes an ISA bus and a couple serial ports
when it boots.

~~~
pasbesoin
That's a bet I won't take. I guess I meant a physically exposed bus with a
connector I can use.

I've seen USB adapted 3.5 drives, but I don't think I've seen one in the 5.25
format. If I did, it might be priced at a significant percentage of the cost
of your netbook!

I suppose someone still sells internal adapter cards, or there's eBay and the
junk store. I keep forgetting about eBay; I guess I've no immediate worries
about acquiring some piece of equipment if needed. But I still have a couple
of relics laying around that should do.

BTW, I still miss that Kaypro's keyboard -- not half bad. Less so, "hacking"
up Wordstar documents with control sequences to backspace the Okidata to make
do-it-yourself Umlauts and Eszett.

But now I guess I'm drifting over to hardware, whose preservation is a
separate group.

~~~
rbanffy
"That's a bet I won't take. I guess I meant a physically exposed bus with a
connector I can use."

Of course not. It's only an imaginary bus, present only in the chipset and
required by the UARTs that drive the serial ports.

A 3.5 USB adapter may suffice. You would have to match the cable for a 5.25
drive (usually it is within the computer box that has the drive :-P )

As for the keyboards... I still want to build some "classic" keyboards
respecting the lay-out of some old and badly missed computers. Tooling would
be a problem.

~~~
pasbesoin
_A 3.5 USB adapter may suffice. You would have to match the cable for a 5.25
drive (usually it is within the computer box that has the drive :-P )_

I hadn't thought of that. Thanks!

